# Filtro Pasa Banda de 3er orden



## Patico21 (May 24, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro he buscado en el foro pero no encuentro nada parecido necesito hacer un filtro pasa banda sin muchos requerimentos es para hacer un modelo didactico nada mas seria posible que me ayuden un poco con eso por favor. De antemano gracias por todo


----------



## Tacatomon (May 24, 2009)

Mira, no especificas si requieres de un filtro activo a pasivo.

Te adjunto un link que trata sobre filtros pasivos, muy bien explicado. http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtros_filtro3

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Patico21 (May 24, 2009)

hola muchisimas gracias muy buena la información pero necesito un pasa banda y pasa bajo de tercer orden activo mil disculpas por no especificar se me paso por alto


----------



## resistron (May 28, 2009)

Si lo que te interesa es solo el resultado y no como se diseño el filtro...bajate el FILTER DESIGN (FilterPro), es un programa de la Texas Instrument que genera filtros activos con diagramas y todo, muy facil de usar.


----------



## Patico21 (May 29, 2009)

hola que tal gracias por responder buscando en el foro mismo me lo encontre y lo descargue pero no se como configurarlo para que ese diseño sea de 3er orden y en definitiva no se como usarlo bien para que al momento de armarlo no me de problemas si me puedes indicar como poder configurarlo te lo agradeceria mucho de antemano gracias por la ayuda que me puedas brindar


----------



## resistron (May 29, 2009)

Hola...mira segun lo que entiendo debes disenar un wide band-pass, que lo que hace es disenar un higt-pass en serie con un low pass...si vas a filtrar una senal con referencia a tierra...escojes single ended...en poles pones el orden del filtro...que seria 3 para el lowpass y 3 para el higt pass...ahi tienes el espacio para que coloques las frecuencias de corte que necesitas... la casilla cursor freq. te sirve para visualizar una linea azul en el grafico de ganancia y fase en la frecuencia que desees...asi tienes una referencia para ver la respuesta del filtro y asegurarte que tiene la respuesta que quieres....fijate en la grafica con linea verde y asegurate que te de la respuesta que quieres variando las frecuencias de corte...en las casillas de components escojes E12 en Res. y E6 en Cap....para que los componentes tengan valores comerciales....en el diagrama del circuito tienes SECTION A, B, C, ect....en la tabla que visualizas  puedes setear la ganancia para cada seccion...y en algunos casos te da la opcion de asumir valores de capacitores C1, C2,etc...para escojer el filter type fijate en el grafico de ganancia (linea verde) y fase (linea roja)...y mira que tipo de filtro te responde mejor...yo normalmente escojo  bessel...ojala te sirva mi ayuda.

SALUDOS


----------



## Patico21 (May 29, 2009)

michisimas gracias la verdad me haz sido muy util tu explicacion voy a ver como me va con eso ah y otra preguntica que operacional utilizo puedo utilizar un LM 741 o un LM 358 en que me debo fijar para escojer el operacional


----------



## resistron (May 31, 2009)

Haber...deberias fijarte en el ancho de banda de cada operacional...dependiendo de la banda de frecuencias que quieras filtrar...creo que el ancho de banda de los operacionales que mencionas es de 1MHz ...y para freceuncias mayores ya no te servirian...si usas un TL081 o TL084(es como 4 TL081 en uno) tendrias un ancho de banda de 3 o 4MHz...tambien debes considerar que el ancho de banda disminuye si aumentas la ganancia...no te podria decir en que factor...si tu banda de frecuencias es menor a 1MHz me imagino que estaria bien un LM741.

No se si haya mas factores en los que debas fijarte para escojer un operacional...si los hay espero que alguien lo diga.

SALUDOS


----------



## Patico21 (Jun 1, 2009)

muchas gracias por responder.. a ya muchas gracias por la información me fijare mucho en lo que me dices en la hoja de datos del los operacionales que quiero ocupar....a tambien queria preguntar como deberia configurar al programa para que me de los valores del circuito para hacer un paso bajo de 3er Orden.
Muchas gracias por la gran ayuda que me puedas dar


----------

